# looking after u



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

how is everyone:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Pretty rough right now - back problem

And you..?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

fine here , you?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

not great


bend at the knee's:speechleslol

time off work? or struggling on??:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> not great
> 
> bend at the knee's:speechleslol
> 
> time off work? or struggling on??:thumb:


Yep do all that, but alas... Time off work..? Nope, Self Employed means one struggles on


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Cold!

(Gets out old man phrasebook) - Ooh the weather's turned.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Knackered,got a dam cold, broke, and considering giving up this game and going back full time with a company. Time to break out the CV........

Had enough of trying to make ends meet,wet events (see this weekend VW Oktoberfest)rain, etc,etc,etc........................

Sorry for the rant but Ive had enough:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

In work. Say no more! :wall:

Anyone off to Audi Driver International at castle combe on the 11th?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah im looking to join a firm,

had an interview yesterday

they gonna let me know tomorrow


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Best of luck with that then fella :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> yeah im looking to join a firm,
> 
> had an interview yesterday
> 
> they gonna let me know tomorrow


What do you do?


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like Im off to work for UK Assistance (HGV driver/valeter(I use the term lightly) and polisher) General dogs body really but the package is good.

Within the next few weeks once all this is sorted out, I will posting all my valeting / detailing gear for sale bar my van and my cyclo. Watch this space.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i'm an electrician by trade, but have experience in other trades

at the moment i do day fix central heating instillations sub contracting.

but the oppertunity has arose to join connaught construction and im really kean to get it, fingers crossed.

the reason for the post was that i had worries,concerns,issues with certain things in my life and found that sharing the problems helped.

so i wanted to check that my neighbours were ok and may feel better by getting things out.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> the reason for the post was that i had worries,concerns,issues with certain things in my life and found that sharing the problems helped.
> 
> so i wanted to check that my neighbours were ok and may feel better by getting things out.


OK here, just about to spend the full afternoon with my girls 1&3yrs 
Very rare these days, school on incet so misis in work whey!! and fed up of paying £8hr childcare so i'm finishing work early to spend some time with them. Shame about the weather.

U ok dude? Sharing probs is hard but it does help.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck with the job Tanners. Still clinging on here.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Just dandy, cant wait to leave for work in the pi55ing down rain and then spend 8hrs out in it....lol.... the best part is i get to do it today and tomorrow.Whoop Whoop.

Congrats on getting that job too Tanner.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i had every thursday off with my baby till she went to school it was awesome

just hope i can do similar with the next ones:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Tired, hungry, needing a shower and stuck on a heap of s*it oil rig!!!!

Thanks for asking though! :lol::lol:

Oh, up to Orbital Oracle now. High five to me!!!!! :lol:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Tired, hungry, needing a shower and stuck on a heap of s*it oil rig!!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking though! :lol::lol:
> 
> Oh, up to Orbital Oracle now. High five to me!!!!! :lol:


well done

brave man couldnt do your job


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

started the job monday


getting settled


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Good. Hope it goes OK.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

cheers 

first week over with 

got my kit and my mate sorted

waiting for van and more drill bits an tin


----------

